# Skin issues and terrible smell please help



## Mrs Harris (Oct 31, 2014)

HI I am really struggling with Juno at the moment shes usually great but this year she had a terrible skin condition of rash hair loss itching that has been treated by two different vets and showed no improvement she had various shots & creams & shampoo & food chages which didn't work & cost a fortune.. we gave her anti allergy tablets as a last resort which seem to be improving her condition although im still left with a terribly foul smelling dog a ridiculous amount of fur being shed, its coming out in clumps and terrible dandruff & really greasy. I had her professionally washed a few days ago and she was great for a day then back to the problems again. We have a six week old baby and I need a solution for juno as its really getting me down I dont feel so attached to her as I used to I know its not her fault but shes so disgustingly smelly and fur going absolutely everwhere im hoovering up to 3 times a day brushing makes no difference iI can barely stand her near me & definitely not near our daughter I am still taking her on a long daily off lead walk.. any advice would be brilliant as I feel so useless & desperate for our dog back  should i buy an anti fungal shampoo for her online maybe? Thanks holly


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I wouldn't look at the allergy tablets as the last resort.
It can take a full month after you change dog food (if that is the problem) for her to fully recover. Her taking the tables during that time would be a big help. Also dogs can develop a skin infection from all the scratching, and that needs to be treated with antibiotics. 

You can also start using povidone iodine helps keep rashes from turning into skin infections.
I just put warm water in a bowl, add enough iodine until its the color of tea. Soak a washcloth in the solution, and wipe down the dog. You don't need to scrub, just wipe him down. Rinse out the washcloth, dip back in the solution and wipe down a second time. You don't need to rinse her off, just dry her with a towel, and you are through.
Do it 1-2 times a day.

If the above doesn't work, it may be time to see a dermatologist.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

What is different about this year, from the time she was great?? What is new in her life, new bed? new carpet? did you move? plant grass? new plants in the yard? Have you fertilized your yard, used weed killer? changed the bedding she may sleep on, new furniture? Laundry soap, floor cleaner, or wax, are you spraying for insects? Is there corn or grain/wheat in her food? 
I'm just tossing out suggestions, but if you can think back to any change, major or minor in her life, since she was great... 
We had a Weimaraner that we spent a ton of money on at the doggie dermo because her feet were so blistered and sore, for months she would lick and chew mercilessly... we found out it was the fertilizer the Gardner was using on the grass.
We found out our V girl had an allergy to salmon when we fed her fish treats, and bought salmon based food, a brand that she was used to eating, just different protein base... Also many many dogs are allergic to soy, which you will find in a lot of dog food products, treats included.
The fact that she has an odor, to me, makes me think it is an internal problem and less skin, but then I really don't know, Have you googled her condition?
I am so sorry for you and your pup, Poor thing.


----------



## Rob_078 (Aug 13, 2012)

I have posted on here already about juno's fur, and I think it is down to an allergy to long grass,but her fur is malting at a high rate and she also smells 2 days after coming back from the groomer seven though V's aren't' suppose to smell that bad .She is now 2 and a half and only had 1 season the first being around 14months ago, could these all be linked some way.Im worried that the delay in season could be the result of an underlying problem.

Can anyone recommend a good pet shampoo that has worked for them?

Would my V benefit from being spayed as she isn't having regular seasons?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Is this your wife's post? If it is I can merge the two together.
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,29138.msg209610/topicseen.html#new


----------



## Rob_078 (Aug 13, 2012)

yes it is thanks


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

What food does Juno eat? I would think that bathing/shampooing her so often is not helping the underlying problem, which is why you're probably not seeing any improvement. Has she been allergy tested to find out if she has any food allergies?

I'm no vet/doctor, but we use A LOT of coconut oil (virgin, non refined) on our boy, as well as on ourselves. It's anti-bacterial, anti-fungal, and acts as an effective moisturizer. Any time he has a surface cut, scrape, etc, we clean it with warm water, and put some on. I've never seen cuts heal so fast. We also feed it to him with his food (he eats THK and has done very well on it). It may not hurt to try...


----------



## Mount sweetness (Oct 3, 2014)

go onto facebook and join the groups VizslaTalk and Vizsla Dog Lovers

we are having honest conversations about these exact allergy issues as we speak

it is very important to raise awareness, you are not alone


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

As an owner of a vizsla that suffers from allergies to grasses, seeds, house mites you name it he is allergic to it. I would stop shampooing him as you are removing all the natural oils from his coat and the chemical base of shampoos (even if they are for sensitive skin) often cause more problems. At least that is what I have found. You mention that you have been to the vet, what you don't say is whether that vet is a dermatologist? 
Can I suggest that you find a vet who specialises in dermatology and who will either skin test or blood test your dog and find out what she is allergic to. Hopefully it will be something you can remove from the diet or her environment. I tried all sorts of grain free foods but found the only thing that did help a bit was a raw diet. I know that isn't always possible and may not be necessary in her case. 
My point being is that your dogs need to be diagnosed by a specialist who will then prescribe and treat accordingly. Hopefully you and your dog will then be happy.
My dog is on a daily dose of a new drug called Apoquel which controls his allergies, and he is now leading a comfortable, normal life.
I agree with the member above that suggested she might have a skin infection( which is why she smells). That is not uncommon if she is scratching a lot. 

Please seek some professional advise from a dermatologist.


----------



## samkins (Apr 15, 2013)

I have a Pit bull with skin and allergy issues. We have used Dermabenss shampoo and it made a difference for her, but we never had to deal with smells etc. Her tummy was just full of bumps and blackheads and some hives here and there. 

Also, eliminating grain from her diet has helped.

I would suggest adding probiotics to the pup's diet as well and we added Aller G3 Omega3 Fatty Acid Liquid (oil) to her diet.

good luck


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

http://m.wikihow.com/Use-Coconut-Oil-for-Flea-and-Skin-Treatment-on-Dogs

Apparently coconut oil is the bomb. Nico has dry skin on his back due to sleeping pressed up against our rads so I used coconut oil. I used very little and combed it in and he didn't try to lick/eat it at all! Seems to have worked for his dry skin/dander and he smells great too


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

I just posted on another site regarding a smelly dog and allergy like symptoms. Could be a yeast infection! Can get tested. Or start doing diet adjustments. My brothers Weimaraner had this. A bugger to tx but they did it. Talk to vet, Google it!


----------

